# If you had carte blanche and could pick out any 8...



## Splinterhead (Feb 25, 2013)

what would it be?

For me? 

Strandberg*
Vik Duality

what's your dream guitar?


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 25, 2013)

ESP custom shop 8 string Horizon.

Ferrari red, with red LED side dots.

It would probably cost $8000 lol.


----------



## Curt (Feb 25, 2013)

Not sure about an 8, but I would do a Jackson CS Soloist-7 

Honeyburst flame, masked binding, 4x3 head, birdseye fretboard, black hardware, hipshot, Duncan Nazgul/Sentient in Zebra.


----------



## Brill (Feb 25, 2013)

there was that awesome home built guitar that the guy posted a while back with the the red bits on it, with the trem on the first 6 strings only... 
that thing is sex, and i want 20.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 25, 2013)

Ibanez M8M but with a neck pickup


----------



## MikeH (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 25, 2013)

^ or this


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 25, 2013)

that vintage sunburst j custom but with passive pups and a pick guard.


----------



## gunch (Feb 25, 2013)

J-custom-level S8

or a Regius 8


----------



## F0rte (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, if I could get it right now, definitely my custom Strandberg.
Sapelli Mahogany body, Roasted Curly Maple Fretboard, Curly Koa Top, 5 piece Makore/Roasted Curly Maple Neck.
8-string Baritone Hybrid 25-25.5/28.66-28.75" Mixed scale.

Either that or a custom Vik Duality as well.

Props to OP, good taste<3


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

The sweet Sherman Chris Letchford has for sale in the classifieds here, I think it would be fun to try an 8 with a high string rather then the low string I'm used to.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 26, 2013)

Either the Tosin Abasi signature in green (I saw a photoshop and nearly died) or sort myself out with a strandberg!


----------



## F0rte (Feb 26, 2013)

ThatBeardGuy said:


> The sweet Sherman Chris Letchford has for sale in the classifieds here, I think it would be fun to try an 8 with a high string rather then the low string I'm used to.



That guitar will be mine one day.


----------



## mike90t09 (Feb 26, 2013)

I would honestly want my own DC800. Im not a fancy fellow. Very simplistic, it would probably only cost $1100 lol that's my dream guitar.


----------



## AliceLG (Feb 26, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Ibanez M8M but with a neck pickup



And inline headstock
And ESP


----------



## Rook (Feb 26, 2013)

Strandberg first, 100%
Then Alain's Jackson CS8, the grey 25.5" one or my Regius 8 in joint 2nd

As it stands, my strandberg will be maple neck thru, figured mahogany wings, ebony board - so basically the same as the one I have but hog - 26.5-28.5" scales, slanted pickups, I'd love to say DA8's but I don't think they'll slant well. May have to go BKP sadly.

In all honesty I don't care about specs, annoyingly the part I do care most about it pickups because that's how I make the woodwork work for me so that being the one limiting factor is frustrating haha. I just love the functionality and practicality of .s* and I want 8 strings and slanted pickups, the rest is details. Looking nice is a bonus but I'd struggle to make one that didn't to be honest.


----------



## loktide (Feb 26, 2013)

i'd go with a mayones regius 8


----------



## WiseSplinter (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## vondano (Feb 26, 2013)

regius 8 here too! or daemoness, or try a cool looking Oni,



... tho i'm realy happy with my DC800, im a spoiled gear whore, so i WANT MOARE!


----------



## Ishan (Feb 26, 2013)

That would be my own headless fanned frets design with Strandberg hardware, CK strings and Lace pickups. And it probably would be a 9 string hehe
I have no idea which builder I would choose, maybe Vik or Decibel, they're great


----------



## jimwratt (Feb 26, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Either the Tosin Abasi signature in green (I saw a photoshop and nearly died) or sort myself out with a strandberg!



This exactly.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 26, 2013)

A motherfuckin Ran Crusher


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 26, 2013)

none of these....

Ibanez Multiverse


----------



## celticelk (Feb 26, 2013)

Probably a single-cutaway Oni, or a Rick Toone. Maybe a Strandberg, but I'm not generally into double-cutaways.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 26, 2013)

A Daemoness with a giant penis inlay on the fretboard. I'd call it Vena which means vein in Latin.


----------



## kris_jammage (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd just get an M8M and re-stain it in red. A really dark red though.


----------



## Zado (Feb 26, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> A Daemoness with a giant penis inlay on the fretboard. I'd call it Vena which means vein in Latin.


in italian too


----------



## patata (Feb 26, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


>


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Feb 26, 2013)

Carvin DC800:
5-piece maple/walnut neck, ebony board
Alder wings, flame maple top
Lace X-bars


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 26, 2013)

Probably this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...skervesen-swan-8-cocobolo-warpig-content.html


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd get a XEN HSC8 or HSCA8


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 26, 2013)

:love:


----------



## Cremated (Feb 26, 2013)

Starcaster or Bronze warlock. Nah I'd want a Vik. Probably go with the duality or the domineer like EtherialEntity's 9, except a fanned 8.


----------



## Navid (Feb 26, 2013)

I like RAN crushers. Non-fanned frets.
Their wood selection is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 26, 2013)

@Zado: Those Schecter and Mayones 8s look awesome 

I'm assuming the blank cheque doesn't come with a wait list bump  there are some awesome guitars with huge wait lists that I probably wouldn't wait for.

I'd either spec out my dream DC800 or do a 30" 8 with Brian Bowes.


----------



## thebunfather (Feb 26, 2013)

1. Ran Crusher 8
2. Mayones Regius 8
3. Damn near anything by Daemoness


----------



## abandonist (Feb 26, 2013)

Oni


----------



## technomancer (Feb 26, 2013)

In no particular order Oni, Vik, KxK, maybe a Xen as I love Eric's designs


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 26, 2013)

This here is the 8-string, 'Mothership' from Equilibrium Guitars. Hexpander, Ghost MIDI and the whole nine. A few changes though. 






Body: Black Ebony/ Top 
Headstock : Matching Black Ebony
Neck: Black Ebony
Fingerboard: Pale Moon Ebony
Pickup Configuration: H-S-H
Pickup Bobbins: Pale Moon Ebony
Pickups: Humbucker/Neodymium - Single Coil, Middle/Ceramic

-carte Blanche


----------



## StevenC (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll take my Strandberg first, then a second one (#31-even though it's a 7). After that the only thing that takes my fancy are Oni/KxK/Vik. And if a TAM100, M8M or Meshuggah Iceman needed a home, I'd willingly oblige.

Also, the number of CS Schecters I've thought of would shock you, and they are all listed in detail. 00, Teles and EndurNecks are a recurring theme.


----------



## jimwratt (Feb 26, 2013)

My strandberg would be SSS noiseless with a custom Variax system under the hood. Fanned frets with a non-locking trem, and a midi pickup. Yeah, I want it all.

If it wasn't a strandberg, if go for a custom Brian Moore or a Parker.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 26, 2013)

Semi-Hollowbody Singlecut Fanned with Piezos from any custom-builder worth their salt.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 27, 2013)

You mean something stock that already exists or spec'ing a custom? If it's a custom, a Jackson Soloist 8 with OFR, EMGs, and NO ARCH TOP. My forearm says thank you.

Production? None right now. But if Jackson came out with a Dinky 8 with Floyd--again, NO ARCH TOP--I'd be all over it.

Btw, fuck arch tops. 

Did I mention I hate arch tops?


----------



## broj15 (Feb 27, 2013)

8 string RGD with a hipshot and a finish similar to the M8M.


----------



## Kstring (Feb 27, 2013)

Custom 8-string jackson dominion basically like production models except with the top "horn" lengthened to reduce neck dive 26.5 scale and id be happy.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 27, 2013)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Semi-Hollowbody Singlecut Fanned with Piezos from any custom-builder worth their salt.



Pretty much this. I can't say who I'd order from as I have never played anything from any builder who could make such an instrument. I do plan to try out some Artinger stuff at some point though, it at least looks great and has a great reputation.

I'd go 23-26" and headless for balance and light weight, A440 first string.

GLOSS finish with GOLD hardware, none of this stealth bomber crap


----------



## epsylon (Feb 27, 2013)

Production model : probably an M8M, or a flamed top green burst Regius 8 with passives.
Custom : Either an ESP CS Telecaster like Carpenter's :



But with passives, without the side LEDS, non painted headstock and a maple board. I'd keep the burst finish on ash though, I love it, only maybe slightly lighter. 

Either that, or a custom shop 540PII / Iceman 8-String mix, 30", two passives, vol / tone and a raw finish à la Meshuggah M8M. I've been thinking about this project for a while and might actually go for it in a couple years. I've seen much love for the iceman on SS.org but surprisingly not much for the 540PII, which I find would suit perfectly as an 8-string body shape provided a few changes.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 27, 2013)

Custom shop ESP without a doubt. Unicorn horn fretboard pick-ups made by Satan.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 27, 2013)

technomancer said:


> In no particular order Oni, Vik, *KxK*, maybe a Xen as I love Eric's designs



You don't say 

I forgot about the Xens, they look really awesome too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2013)

EDIT: No, fuck all that. I want one of Jens Kidman's 8 string V's or Explorer.







http://avhguitarrepair.com/?page_id=944

Scroll down and you'll find the other V (a Flying V custom-esque 8-string) and the Explorer.


----------



## flypap3r (Feb 27, 2013)

My Ibby M8M


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 27, 2013)

Basically anything on that Meshuggah guitar repair archive. 

Specifically these three:


----------



## Curt (Feb 27, 2013)

I should add, that I am actually ordering a carvin dc700 in similar specs to the soloist I specified on the first page. As for an 8... I would probably go for a mayones regius in a faded denim finish.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 28, 2013)

Buz's signature RGA style LACS that he sold on here awhile back, or that all purple KxK technomancer had built (that I believe belongs to Hollowway now). I've never lusted after 8 strings quite like I have with those two.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: No, fuck all that. I want Jens Kidman's Explorer.



Oh man, I haven't seen that one yet, it's bad ass 

The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair



mattofvengeance said:


> that all purple KxK technomancer had built


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd get a Skervesen, a Black Water, a Strandberg, or a Mayones myself. 

Probably something swamp ash / padauk, with an ebony fretboard and wenge/bubinga neck. 

Or just something like Polythoral's Black Water build, except with 8 strings. Shit's sexyyyy


----------



## crowbones (Feb 28, 2013)

Mayones MBC Regius 8 TA Piezo


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 1, 2013)

I started that thread of Jens Kidman's Vapula 8-string, last year. First time seeing a Flying 8.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...signature-8-string-vaupla-custom-guitars.html


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 1, 2013)

Posting this because this thread needs more pictures. (note this guitar does not exist  ... yet)


----------



## GXPO (Mar 1, 2013)

I would through all my money at PRS.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2013)

For anyone mentioning guitars from the meshuggah guitar repair archive, Allen is trying to avoid people hotlinking his pics like that, which is why the site is right-click disabled.

So please respect a well-respected fellow sevenstringer, and don't hotlink pics from his site.

edit: as for my dream 8 string, it's so hard. there's no way i could decide on just one. But i am having my current "ideal" 8 string made: two humbuckers, 30" scale, headless. No bullshit workhorse.

Other than that, i would love to own a Mayones, a Carvin, a Daemoness, and a Vik, assuming i get to try these first. I can already vouch for Carvin, as the DC800 i tried was PERFECTLY built, and worked really well with the 27" scale too.

I really want a Strandberg, but i'm not sure i want it for the right reasons. I love how they look, and they sound like they're great guitars based on what people say about them, but the specs and stuff aren't entirely for me.

An 8 string BTB would be immense.


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 2, 2013)

I would get an M8M because I almost never use a neck pickup.


----------



## JCaricature (Mar 3, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> This here is the 8-string, 'Mothership' from Equilibrium Guitars. Hexpander, Ghost MIDI and the whole nine. A few changes though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the coolest guitars I have ever played and the owner of it plays in one of the best unsigned bands out there today. Aviations is AMAZING


----------



## abandonist (Mar 3, 2013)

Dave (equilibrium) and I are collaborating on a custom instrument of a design and style that doesn't currently exist. Its like a whole new "guitar" instrument.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 3, 2013)

That Equilibrium 'Mothership' is the model I would like all my custom 8's to imitate. At least to a certain degree.


----------



## baryton (Mar 3, 2013)

Skerversen Swan8, Strandberg Custom, Oni Ziricote, Vik Duality 8CS and First of all a XEN HCC!!! )


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 3, 2013)

I couldn't settle for one, I'd need two

For the highz






Conklin used to be a big deal, now I can't see any new guitars on their website that were not there 4 years ago when I last looked.

For teh lowz


----------



## TVasquez96 (Mar 3, 2013)

Strandberg, Skervesen, or a Mayones.
Rosewood neck, ebony board, buckeye burl top, swamp ash body, BK cold sweats.


----------



## TheBotquax (Mar 3, 2013)

If the wait time wasn't included, I'd probably get a Conklin


----------

